

Ask HN: What mistakes are junior dev making - arrmn

Hi, since I&#x27;m a junior dev and I would like to improve my skills I hope you can help me.<p>What are the mistakes that every new junior devs at your company is making. What are the most obvious things that seperate them from more experienced developers?
======
andresmanz
Many of them don't care enough about version control. Many of them don't care
enough about unit tests. Many of them don't care about best practices and
clean code. Some of them only learn easier languages (such as JavaScript and
maybe Python, Ruby) while they should learn the more complex ones, too. Well,
if they really are interested in becoming a good developer.

There are so many books I would recommend to junior devs, but sometimes they
simply aren't interested. Depending on the technologies, you should look for
must-haves and read them.

